# LED's on a 16g Nano



## trip20 (Oct 3, 2008)

So in my local shop the other day I ran across these tanks:

http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/index.html

They are beautiful! The overall design and filtration appears to be first rate. Apparently these are the guys that founded JBJ. Anyway, the tanks come in black or white complete with LED lighting and an impressive overflow filteration, the 16g comes with two 6 watt LED lights. After a little research I discovered that the black lights are 14k (designed for reef) and the white are 10k (designed for plants), but both have the same wavelength 456nm.

So my question(s) is:

1) Will two 6 watt LED's (12w total) be enough for a nano tank 13" deep?
2) Will 12 watt/10k/456nm LED's actually grow plants? Small foreground like baby tears?
3) Would the black 14K lights work? (I think the black looks better!)

Thanks!


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

trip20 said:


> So in my local shop the other day I ran across these tanks:
> 
> http://innovative-marine.com/nuvo-aquarium/index.html
> 
> ...


I think I heard those leds are pretty good, I have 3x3w leds on my 6 gal and can grow ludwigia moss and java fern without co2.I actully think the problem will be the color temperature of the bulbs, yeas they would grow plants but your tank is gonna look very blue. If you like that then its worth a try


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

oh and look


----------



## bamboosharkbark (Dec 27, 2010)

lol and here an all white light one.

http://www.saltysupply.com/Nuvo-Aquarium-Nano-16-White-Aquarium-Kit-p/0i10213.htm

The amount of light will definitely be good for anubias, java fern, moss and if you add co2 I think most otheer will grow too. search good for reviews to find out more, its a nice tank!


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Those tanks look very nice. I would think, if anything, you may have too much light at only 13" from the substrate. These are reef lights, after all. It would be nice if they had some height adjustment in the mounting arms.


----------



## Storms (Sep 12, 2011)

Actually, this looks perfect for planted aquariums. Look at the PAR values for 2x 8 watt (what's on the 16 gallon tank):

http://innovative-marine.com/skkye-light/par-graph/clamp-par-page.pdf

You get 50-80 umols/par in a 24"x9" area at 13" deep. Perfect for high light plants.


----------

